# Mime Plug In



## justinN (Oct 5, 2005)

I have never received this message before.
I need a MIME Plug-In x-mplayer to stream audio on my mac. how/where do i get it?
thanks
justin
justinnathanson@gmail.com


----------



## Petko (Apr 12, 2008)

I have never received this message before.
I need a MIME Plug-In x-mplayer to stream audio on my mac. how/where do i get it?
thanks
Petko


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 12, 2008)

*Mplayer*


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

Petko said:


> I have never received this message before.
> I need a MIME Plug-In x-mplayer to stream audio on my mac. how/where do i get it?
> thanks
> Petko



DON'T INSTALL When you go to a p0rn site and it says it, that is a TROJAN! Read about it at this MacWorld article.

To play most every video file (except Windows DRM files) use the only two QuickTime Player will need, Flip4Mac and Perian. If you need any other Quicktime plugin, reject it!  With these two Quicktime plugin will be the only one you will need on 10.5 Mac.


----------



## Petko (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks I Have Mac OS X
Petko


----------



## purling (Nov 4, 2008)

Flip 4 Mac works for this - www.flip4mac.com. Get the free version.


----------



## martnlivy (Nov 15, 2008)

I downloaded Flip4mac and I still cannot get streaming video.  I have Windows Player for MAC installed.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------

